# Aapc study guide



## kbarrows6693 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello 

does anyone have a AAPC study guide/or any other study guide that I could possibly buy.  I am schedule to take my CPC exam for the third time in May.  I need all the help I can get please.  You can reach me at: 
kelly_barrows@yahoo.com

thank you


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought all my books from Amazon.com. I took a chance and bought used books and just prayed they were in good condition and all of them were in great condition. So if you have no luck here you might want to look there. Also if they offer coding classes in your area you can ask around if someone is done with it, they might sell you one for cheap. Good luck


----------

